# New Treatment for Canine Arthritis



## moribelle

Dear Friends, I'm new to this website, but am so glad to find it, and hope to make many friends through it.
I don't know if any of you have heard of the newest technology available for treating canine arthritis. It's being offered after 2.5years of private canine studies in Colorado.

This same technology has been used successfully on the EQUINE'S all over America and Europe for the last 8yrs. You can go to any equine website or even type in: http://www.IRAP Therapy.com and come up with so many sites that offer the use of this product for horses all over the country.

This product is called: IRAP, (Interleukin-1 Receptor Antagonist Protein). It is AUTOLOGOUS Conditioned Serum, meaning it is the animal's own blood, completely natural with NO additives or chemicals.

Through special incubation and processing the anti-inflammatory and growth factors are extracted from the serum, and injected into the affected joint or ligamentous tissue. The mechanism of the IRAP is to "block" the receptors in the joints or tissues from accepting the destructive cascade of properties that cause the arthritic process. As the anti-inflammatory effects take place, the pain is relieved, and the body is allowed to try and repair itself.

In our studies, we have seen effects lasting up to one year. These effects are: ridding of the pain and inflammation with return to moderate lifestyle. Many times there is no need for additional supportive medications with this treatment. We have had 100% success rate treating the hips, elbows, LS Joint, and ligamentous tissues.

By the way, I'm waiting on a GS puppy that is still a gleam in his daddy's eye. Hopefully I'll have my new soulmate by September! Wish me luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Also being used to help horses...

http://www.steinbeckequine.com/news.shtml

Click Here


----------



## moribelle

Good going girlfriend! As I had stated in my introduction , there are many EQUINE websites available to sing the praises of IRAP Therapy.


----------



## Cooper&me

My boxer had the irap done by our equine vet. Double thumbs up.


----------



## moribelle

OH YAY! What joint/tissue did he inject? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Fodder

how expensive is it?


----------



## Brightelf

Is IRAP therapy out of reach for people on limited income? Is it a one-time thing?


----------



## valleydog

Maggie Rose Lee, That's an incredible equine hospital you linked to. My daughter's an animal science under grad, and I forwarded it to her just now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderhow expensive is it?


I was wondering that too!

I haven't ever calculated the cost of the Adequan over 2 years because there were times a friend gave me some to use but would be interested to see that. 

There is also the fairly new VetStem stuff http://www.vet-stem.com/ but this sounds interesting and long lasting too. Used in humans, too?

I swear, if you give it to a horse, I will try it!


----------



## moribelle

Hey everyone! I just got back online, (my deer chihuahua was sleeping in!). I'm so excited about all the responses. Please refer to this link and we can talk further. GOOGLE: OSSEUS ENTERPRISES.com.

Believe it or not, this came from Europe as they use it on people successfully there for the last 15years on hips, knees, and spine's.
It came here 8years ago for the EQUINE's as I spoke of before.

If you have any trouble with the link, please PM me and we'll get together.
Sherry M.


----------



## moribelle

No Patty, its not out of reach, it is moderately priced and long lasting that we've found in our studies. How old is your dog? We've treated dogs at 2- 13yrs with 100% success. Which joint(s) are affected?
You can get further information by following this link: GOOGLE: Osseus Enterprises.com.

Sherry M.


----------



## Fodder

moribelle can you post the actual links? ive tried both that you posted.


----------



## moribelle

Hey there HANDSOME ! OOPS, I'm talking to your dog you know.

Just google it: http://www.google.com, below where it offers a google address bar, put in : Osseus Enterprises.

That will bring you to: Veterinary Medicine, click on that. It says: Sherry McGarity,...... Osseus Enterprises..., 

-- or since you're having such a problem, I apologize. If I may offer you more through a PM, or you could e-mail me directly at: [email protected].

So is your pup a boy or girl?


----------



## Brightelf

Hi Sherry, thank you so much for the info! Actually, my Grimm, aka "SnugglePig," is only 18 months and has no orthopedic issues, but my last GSD lived until age 15, and I am just so aware of how tough arthritis can be for older dogs. I am relieved to hear it isn't wildly expensive! Also, happy to hear it was used in Europe.. I am now living permanently in Germany, and who knows.. may need to find a find supplying this therapy someday. Thank you again Sherry for the information.


----------



## Fodder

okay, i misunderstood. i did google osseus enterprises and i found the page you mentioned, i just thought it was going to link me to an actual website with info specifically on canine irap and how to locate vets who practice it.

but thanks for the heads up, i'll do a bit more research and talk to a couple of vets about it.

btw, my pups a boy








i think you're the first person who's (w/o knowing his name) to look at his picture and not assume he was girl! i'll tell him, he'll be thrilled.


----------



## moribelle

You will find PLENTY of websites on IRAP Therapy
for equine's, but none about a CANINE application except ours. Just being honest. The reason for that is we have completed 2.5yrs of studies with 100% success rate. 
**Just so you won't be surprised when you ask the vets and they look at you like you have 3 heads!
I wish you only the best, and if I can be of further help., please do not hesitate to contact.

I will tell you, VET STEM is at the UC Davis area, and are advertising their stem cell therapy. Just FYI, stem cell therapy and IRAP therapy are worlds apart.


----------



## moribelle

Hey there Patty! Good God girlie, Your shepherd is the most beautiful one I've seen since my Pan and Moribelle. Is he a silver sable?

I wanted to clear up something. The IRAP is offered for PEOPLE over there, not canine's. BUT, maybe in 5 or 10yrs it will be there for the pups too. 

By the way, how do I put their pictures up?

Sherry


----------



## moribelle

Hey Patty, is Grimm intact? The reason I ask is he's so magnificent and my breeder has been trying to get another silver sable for me for 14yrs, ever since I bought my Pan from her, he's been irreplaceable.
I know Grimm is more sable, but if she were to breed him to a white shepherd she has, it just might work.

We are going to try in June with the couple she has now, but this is the last straw for me. My soul aches for him, and my baby chi misses him as well. 

Is this something we could discuss?
sherry


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Originally Posted By: valleydog*Maggie Rose Lee, That's an incredible equine hospital you linked to. * My daughter's an animal science under grad, and I forwarded it to her just now.


It's what I do!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Have the studies been published, either in a journal or on the web? We are very nerdy on here and like to read those types of things. 

What is the success rate based on? I noticed it says in conjunction with NSAIDs, hyaluronic acid (tricky spelling on that one), steroids and surgical intervention but then it says that patients are able to function without additional medication. Can you explain that more clearly?

And as for the silver sable...watch the rescue boards on here, we've been getting lots of sables lately and they're usually young.


----------



## moribelle

Dear Ruth, that will be an easy one because my sister and great aunt are named Ruth.

Firstly, it sounds as though you've gone to the link : google: Osseus Enterprises, then Veterinary Medicine, and read the write up we have there. Is that correct? (and by the way, I'm a nerd too, so we'll have alot to talk about, especially since I'm a nurse by profession and enjoy explaining things in detail to folks.)
So have you done that yet?
Sherry


----------



## moribelle

and yes, Ruth, I have lots of info. to share, but I want to be careful not to appear solicitous concerning my company. The moderators have been very kind to let me introduce this treatment, and I wish to remain in good standing because I also love the German Shepherd folks.
Perhaps we should discuss things over the phone or by personal e-mail. The phone number is listed on the link I gave you.

Oh yeah, concerning the sables, they are  MAGNIFICENT aren't they? I can't wait to show everyone my guys if I can ever figure out how to get them on here!
Nite nite for now!
Sherry


----------



## Brightelf

I second what Ruth said-- watch the rescue sections here. They get lots and lots of beautiful sables! The dog you get would not be exactly like your old dog, but, would give you so much love. My next dog will probably be a rescue, too!







And thanks for the compliments on Grimm.







You are right-- the sables are beautiful!


----------



## kallie

I found what she is referring to, I believe. However, it really gives you no more info. I was interested in reading more "research info" on this...

Anyway..You had to do a search by: Osseus Enterprises, LLC..Then it pulls up what she is referring to. It pays to have lived on the net this long..









LINK 

Jen


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: kallieI found what she is referring to, I believe. However, it really gives you no more info. I was interested in reading more "research info" on this...
> 
> Anyway..You had to do a search by: Osseus Enterprises, LLC..Then it pulls up what she is referring to. It pays to have lived on the net this long..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> Jen


ya, i was able to figure it out, the ".com" is what was confusing me... i'm not sure if i'm still unclear, but it seems that the procedure is only avail (for canines) thru that company, and in colorado. is that how you understood it?


----------



## BowWowMeow

The link posted is simply a sort of press release as far as I can tell. If you can post a link to the research I think we would be all interested in reading it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skye'sMom

> Quote: Hey Patty, is Grimm intact? The reason I ask is he's so magnificent and my breeder has been trying to get another silver sable for me for 14yrs, ever since I bought my Pan from her, he's been irreplaceable.
> I know Grimm is more sable, but if she were to breed him to a white shepherd she has, it just might work.



Hello, Moribelle;

I am curious about your canine 'background.' Do you work for a pharmaceutical (sp?) company, or do you work directly with canines in research. 

I ask for two reasons - first I am surprised you would come on a GSD board and ask about breeding a male with unknown background (no offence intended, BrightElf - Grimmy is beautiful and we love him.) If you spend a little time in the rescue or breeding section, you can see we take breeding seriously. That's why most of us - don't.

Two - some of the information is a little vague. I have an elderly dog and would love to hear of a great arthritis medication, but I would want to know specific test results first.

I apologize if you have already responded to this and I missed it. Do you mind giving us some background?

Thank you.


----------



## moribelle

Information on who to contact about this product can be found in moribelle's post here: http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=ab-vetmedicine&tid=7487

More information about this therapy can be found by googling: _irap therapy_ . The first page that will probably show up is this one:
http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/horse-health/2006/October/30/New-arthritis-therapy.aspx


----------



## Skye'sMom

Wow - I wasn't expecting such a defensive response. I just asked a couple of questions. You asked Patty on a public forum (not a PM) about breeding her Grimm to a white gsd. We can only see what you post, not what is behind the scenes.


I saw that a couple of other long time members had followed your link and did not find the research they were hoping to see. I was also interested in the research, not making personal contact with you.

We regular members do not have access to any discussions you have with moderators. I did not imply that you were 'breaking any rules.'

Yes - to me you do sound like a salesperson, even though a salesperson of what could be a great breakthrough. Not the first to cross over from equine to canine treatments. That's just me personally - not the board. 

I applaud you for your nursing experience - it sounds amazing. However, I was interested in your canine experiences and how you came to be working in research on canine arthritis. One of the vets I most respect was formerly a doctor and changed to veterinary medicine - I find that interesting!

Obviously I have offended you. That was not my intent - information was the driver in my questions.

I will work through my vets for further information rather than further slowing this post by asking what I thought were legitimate questions.


----------



## Cooper&me

The 100% positive claim also sounded like a sales rep to me. NOTHING works for every case. Either the sample was too small to be credible OR this was a false statement.

Whatever the motive's, my dog did have positive results with the irap but my vet is the first to say it is not effective for all types of arthritis.

Also had a good results with a Equine cream called Surpass. It is a pain relif plus anti-inflamitory.


----------



## valleydog

Having owned horses for 20 + years, I've seen so many treatments- medications- ideas move from horses to dogs and then to humans. Also known several horse vets who self medicated with horse medicine. (not recommended, just observed!)


----------



## moribelle

Dear Michelle, I would agree with your vet when he says nothing works on ALL animals 100% of the time. And I would say that about people as well. I never claimed otherwise . If you'll read the information from the link, (listed above) it explains our position. 
You sent me your vet's contact information the other day, it seems to be missing in action. Would you be so kind as to lend it to me again?
And good jingles to your puppy, I'm very happy he's doing well with his IRAP treatment.
Sherry


----------



## BowWowMeow

Moribelle, 

I think the main issue here is that we're not used to solicitation on here, even when it's polite.







Thanks for posting additional information. I think we're all more comfortable doing the research on our own. 

It also just so happens that the people posting on here are rescue supporters. There is a section on this board for breeders but none of them are in this thread. Several of us who have been asking questions about this treatment have rescue dogs and think they are absolutely the best (and in my case, the only way to go!) so we always make a plug for rescue.


----------



## Fodder

^however, i wouldnt recommend going to the breeders forum and mentioning breeding for color and/or breeding a wgsd either. its very likely to start a breeding to standard debate.

just my two cents.


----------



## moribelle

Dearest Ruth, I'm so glad you responded again, it gives me a chance to clear the air a bit from my point of view. I must be honest with you though, I will stand my ground in stating I feel some of you have been unfair and not open to really listening to another's point of view or experiences. But, then again, perhaps it is I who have treaded into a "clique-ish" situation unawares. I've always liked the people who own GS's, and admire the bravery it must take for you to shelter the homeless. (not to mention the expense!). Your efforts are not unappreciated. At least not from me.

But in fairness, there are many of us who desire to pick our own pup, and for many many reasons. Adoption is not for everyone, and while I admire what you do, it is such a worthwhile cause, if you expect me to accept you as a genuine caregiver of these wonderful beasts, and respect your viewpoint and position, isn't it only fair that you respect mine as well, and not admonish me for my viewpoint? We are different, that is what makes the world go round. And you know, that's just ok. It doesn't mean we can't be friends because we don't agree on this subject. I don't expect my spoiled deer chihuahua would turn her nose up at your rescued doggies, in fact she'd probably cuddle up with one of them. That's what she used to do with my big guy. Right where it was the warmest, under his tail! She was his perpetual baby. We should take our cues from them, Ruth.

And Ruth, I never solicited anyone. I was allowed to introduce this treatment for everyone's information, and if they were interested, then they could contact me for further information. There are MANY people on this website who add their personal business websites and links, even you guys, to tell who is up for adoption. 
My introduction was just to let people know there is a wonderful alternative to other standard treatments.

It saddens me that suspicion and bias can cause so many unnecessary problems, when kind communication can make us so much better.
I only wish you the best, and good luck with your rescues! Sherry


----------



## moribelle

Just FYI Ruth, the moderators picked this thread to place my post, if you feel it's inappropriate , perhaps you should tell them directly. I wasn't aware anyone held a moratorium on any thread on this website. I thought it was for all to enjoy. Have a nice evening.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Not sure what to say...certainly wasn't meaning to make you feel defensive but instead to provide an explanation for our responses. There are tons of people on this board, all with different interests, opinions and posting styles. As posters go, I'm fairly easy going unless we're talking politics or aversive v. positive training methods.









Perhaps approaching things from the standpoint of how this therapy helped your own dog might work better? 

As for your comments about rescues--again, I was trying to explain why people responded in the way that they did. And, as Skye's Mom said, I think we were taken aback by the request to breed in the middle of a thread on a treatment for canine arthritis. Anyway, I promise I won't try to mend any more fences here. 

Best of luck,


----------



## moribelle

Just another thought Ruth, I double checked the website thread where my information is posted, (just to be complete in my assessment where I am posting this information in case there had been a mistake, ) and it is under "Health and Wellness", not the dog rescue site. , so therefore I do feel the moderators made the right choice. I'll be sure not to post on the dog rescue site though.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Moribelle, 

I really have no idea what you're talking about. Just to be clear: I was not trying to mean to you in any of the posts I made in this thread. And I don't think any of the other posters were either. If the mods see how far we're straying from the topic and the tone of the posts they will lock it. So assuming you want to educate people about your canine arthritis treatment I'd suggest we drop all this other stuff and return to that topic, ok?


----------



## LisaT

BowWowMeow, I think returning to the topic is a great idea







(cool new smilies I haven't had a chance to use since I've been away....)

Moribelle did ask first if she could post about this information, not necessarily to sell it, but to make people aware of it's existence. I think it's a difficult line to straddle (educating versus selling). Hopefully this thread will turn back into the direction of educating and, as you say, we can drop the other stuff.

I believe that Cosequin was one of the supplements that started in horses and moved to K9s.

Maybe Moribelle you can actually post more about the details instead of contact info.


----------



## Cooper&me

I would be interested to know what Morribelle's connection to irap is? I am thrilled with the proceedure but saw a red flag in OP statement of 100% effectiveness in their study. 
My second red flag was the op looking for a breeding solely on coat color! How can this be an educated stand? Anyone doing more than a minimum of research knows this is irrespondsible.

Lots of people post helpful info but something doesn't sit right with me with the original poster.


----------



## moribelle

Hi. Thank you for your kind support, but I feel this has already gotten way out of hand, as name calling is involved, and I wish to be no part of it.
I'm asking you and the other moderators to remove this thread in it's entirety.
Thank you for your time and efforts.
Sherry M.


----------



## moribelle

You know Michelle, if you had correctly read the entire post I not only inquired about "color", but also temperament, etc., and asked for further communication regarding this dog. Additionally, I'm not sure why you choose to criticize me when all I've been is supportive of you and your dog. And furthermore, I fail to see why it is any of your concern.
I for one am a "multi-tasker", apparently when you disagree with anyone or anything, all you can think of is to call people names instead of trying to discuss matters intelligently . That's not very attractive, nor does it speak well of your character.

Do not bother to send messages to me any longer, as I have asked the moderators to remove any and all information that is listed regarding this thread I began.
I can only hope you have more intelligence and understanding when it comes to your animals than you obviously do humans.


----------



## moribelle

Ruth, I think you are the one who needs to move on. OK?


----------



## Cooper&me

wow very defensive. I missed where I called you names?
I was just curious about your relationship to irap? You sound knowledgeable, almost like you work for the company, yet you needed my vet to ask questions?

Just little inconsistencies. Didn't mean to ruffle feathers. Just my observation of the bizzare tone of this thread.

Thanks for the well wishes. I truely support irap in CERTAIN SPECIFIC cases. I did also pm you the info so not sure why you found my questions so threatening.

Life is a journey. Good luck with yours.


----------



## czgsd

Wow. I doubt if the moderators will want to remove this thread. Not only does it tell us about a new therapy, but a little about the people promoting it. That provides some useful context. Thanks.


----------



## moribelle

never got a pm Michelle, and asking others (your vet for instance) of their knowledge and experiences is always a learning thing for me. I find if I glean information from others, and it is useful, my learning curve could go way up. I'm used to doing that with my colleagues, and we learn from one another. That way our patients/clients are the ones who benefit in the long run, and that is all that really matters.
Have a nice evening.


----------

